# Another issue with google ads



## jicaino (Sep 5, 2008)

Google ads are posting political content even on spanish. I find this a pain in the butt. I resort to SOTW for getting OUT ot my daily misery, I don't need to have another reminder of the things that happens that makes me want to shoot myself in the head. Since I'm a forum contributor I find this especially annoying. Can't we remove google ads for forum contributors? as a contributor you get more PM storage space and other "premium" features... can't google ads be removed from contributors view?


----------



## SaxPunter (Jul 21, 2007)

If you use adblocker and firefox, you wont see the ads, and SOTW still gets the ca$h


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Many Google ads are 'regional'. I get stuff that you don't, and you get stuff that the rest of us don't. 
They can be annoying.


----------



## toughtenor (Dec 20, 2007)

Over here the google ads are mostly saxophone related or at least music related. I've never seen any political content but I admit I don't watch them all that closely.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jicaino said:


> Google ads are posting political content even on spanish. I find this a pain in the butt.
> .............................................................
> Can't we remove google ads for forum contributors? as a contributor you get more PM storage space and other "premium" features... can't google ads be removed from contributors view?


I do not see any way to hide Google ads for Forum Contributors if everyone share the same forum.

However, let me know the domain name for the political advertiser and I block it.



SaxPunter said:


> If you use adblocker and firefox, you wont see the ads, and SOTW still gets the ca$h


Google ads work differently compared to the sponsor ads. You have to click the Google ad in order to produce cash for SOTW.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Political and saxophonic items? Hmm. Mine are all ads with photos of young girls from Poland and the Czech
Republic looking for a western sugar daddy.


----------



## Grumpie (Mar 21, 2006)

gary said:


> Political and saxophonic items? Hmm. Mine are all ads with photos of young girls from Poland and the Czech
> Republic looking for a western sugar daddy.


Any chance you're moving back to Germany now.......


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

gary said:


> Political and saxophonic items? Hmm. Mine are all ads with photos of young girls from Poland and the Czech
> Republic looking for a western sugar daddy.


LINK, please.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's one of the candidates. Whaddaya think?


----------



## jicaino (Sep 5, 2008)

now that's an ad I wouldn't mind seeing


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

gary said:


> Here's one of the candidates. Whaddaya think?


Fine, as long as she ain't high-maintenance.


----------

